# Checkered Flag Tape?



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

Im looking for checkered flag tape, about an 1.5"-2" wide with 3-5 rows of black and white squares. I've looked all over the web for a vinyl graphics supplier and tried to make some with MS Paint and I suck. Any ideas?


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

Franko said:


> Im looking for checkered flag tape, about an 1.5"-2" wide with 3-5 rows of black and white squares. I've looked all over the web for a vinyl graphics supplier and tried to make some with MS Paint and I suck. Any ideas?



Yea, paint the background blk or wht and have a vinyl sign shop cut out the checkers from whichever color you need then. Thats what I had my wife do for my track.

Ronnie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Go to

http://www.slotprospeedway.com/trackdecoration.html

Jim will also make them in differnt sizes for you.

Roger Corrie


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

have you tryed monocoat trim for model airplane construction its vinyl and sticky backed on the back just a thought


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

okracer said:


> have you tryed monocoat trim for model airplane construction its vinyl and sticky backed on the back just a thought


 Hah -- you beat me to it! I have used that black and white checkerboard model airplane wing trim on several tracks! It works awesome. I definitely recommend going that route as it is so easy and it is so thin it is like it is not even there.

And oh yeah -- it is dirt cheap too. 









Notice the leading edge is solid white -- makes for a great finish line.









This is it stuck on a piece of plexiglass, cut and decaled to make a nice victory circle.

'doba


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow, thanks guys. Great ideas!


----------

